

Make Updates Enjoyable - bjoernw
http://bjoernw.com/bjoerns-blog/2008/10/6/make-updates-enjoyable.html

======
bjoernw
Another example for an annoying update was the recent xbox live update. The
service was down for 24hrs and nothing had changed. Users were pissed.

